# Abandoned Cars



## markpb (17 Aug 2008)

My (private) estate has a problem with people dumping cars in the car parks and leaving them there. Mostly they're old heaps of junk. The Gardai say they can do nothing, it's a civil matter. The council say they won't deal with it because it's private property (by their instruction during the planning permission!). Our agent says all we can do is get our solicitor to write them a letter asking them to remove the car but if they chose to ignore it, there's nothing further we can do. 

In the past, we paid a company to remove and crush cars that have been there for a long, long time but it's kinda dubious legally and it's expensive. Is there any other alternative? I'm a bit peeved at being treated like a dumping ground, being ignored by the law and then having to pay to remove someone else's rubbish.

PS If someone wants a 99 BMW free of charge, PM me back


----------



## Guest106 (17 Aug 2008)

Regarding removal of abandoned cars, it is useful to bear in mind the following information.  If the vehicle bears numberplates, tax and/or insurance disc or a garage sticker then it will prove more difficult to deal with.  The reason for this is that the information on display provides an avenue of enquiry that can and some would say should be followed to whatever end results as regards the owner's identity.  If it has no number plates and no reasonably obvious enquiry route is apparent then it qualifies much more readily as a piece of junk.  Quite a few residents associations solved their problems with abandoned wrecks soon after this information came to their attention.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Aug 2008)

Indeed. A screwdriver would be a wise investment.


----------



## csirl (19 Aug 2008)

If any have numberplates etc., couldnt you have the owners traced and bill them for the cost of removal?


----------



## bond-007 (19 Aug 2008)

Good luck with that.

Usually the name you get from the VRO will have disposed of the car years ago. Also you will have a job to collect any money from them. Forget about suing them for the €100 disposal fee.


----------



## csirl (19 Aug 2008)

> Usually the name you get from the VRO will have disposed of the car years ago.


 
This person is the legal owner - the rubbish is their property and their responsibility. 

Another angle is to report them for illegal dumping - isnt the owner of rubbish responsible for ensuring that whoever they give to to for dumping has a license and is dumping legally?

One thing that would be great to try, but would cost money to make the point, would be to hire a truck yourself and deliver the abandoned cars back to the owners - dump them on their front lawns and wait for a reaction.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> One thing that would be great to try, but would cost money to make the point, would be to hire a truck yourself and deliver the abandoned cars back to the owners - dump them on their front lawns and wait for a reaction.


 
Wouldnt cost you anything if you gave the billing address as the owners address, so just phone up, pretend to be owner and have it collected and delivered to owner with bill presented on doorstep


----------



## rmelly (19 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Wouldnt cost you anything if you gave the billing address as the owners address, so just phone up, pretend to be owner and have it collected and delivered to owner with bill presented on doorstep


 
Next you'll be ordering pizzas to be delivered to I. C. Wiener


----------



## Simeon (19 Aug 2008)

Just recently I've seen two seperate ads for cars to be scrapped for free. I assume that these people will want a log book for 'end of life' filing. If I can chase up the ad will post this evening. Personally speaking. I've paid Eu35 to that place in Marrowbone Lane to have an old one of mine removed.


----------



## Simeon (19 Aug 2008)

Here goes ......[broken link removed]


----------



## tink (19 Aug 2008)

Hi we had the same situation and one of our neighbours heard that the council will remove it if the car is burned out, forward on 2 days later and the car is burned out and moved by the end of the week by the council !


----------



## bond-007 (19 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> This person is the legal owner - the rubbish is their property and their responsibility.
> 
> Another angle is to report them for illegal dumping - isnt the owner of rubbish responsible for ensuring that whoever they give to to for dumping has a license and is dumping legally?
> 
> One thing that would be great to try, but would cost money to make the point, would be to hire a truck yourself and deliver the abandoned cars back to the owners - dump them on their front lawns and wait for a reaction.


There is a phrase used on the VRC saying that the registered owner may not be the legal owner. So what you are suggesting wrt dumping the car back on the RO could get you into trouble with the law.


----------



## csirl (20 Aug 2008)

> There is a phrase used on the VRC saying that the registered owner may not be the legal owner.


 
This phrase is to cover hire purchase/financed cars where financial institution have an interest in the car. The RO would still be the most appropriate person to return the car to as they are the person legally in possession of the car.


----------

